

Microsoft Azure Now Supports Google’s Kubernetes - cmulligan
http://sdtimes.com/microsoft-azure-now-supports-googles-kubernetes/

======
SEJeff
Are people seriously running Kubernetes (and docker for that matter) ontop of
Azure? No doubt that Azure is a very robust and mature cloud solution, but the
idea of doing that for any sort of production cloud workload just seems like a
hilariously bad idea.

